# cd 35



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello,

I've only posted on here once before but i was hoping you may be able to help me!

i'm on day 35 of normally a 28/29 cycle. I had spotting from day 21 to day 24 and then have had spotting again for the past couple of days. I'm thinking because i've had the spotting i can't possibly be preggers... but do you think there may be a chance? this is my 2nd cycle of clomid! some of the spotting has been pink but other times its brown - sorry tmi! 

thanks for any help

Louise xxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Louise

If it was me, I would be down the chemist getting a test!  

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with Lucy LouLouW.  Get yourself to a chemist.  Good Luck        Let us know how you get on.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loulou, have you not tested yet It would be driving me mental, go get one and let us know what happens!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would definitely be testing...don't wanna get your hopes up but the earlier spotting could well be implantation bleed (implantation usually happens between 5-12dpo)...and also some women do get bleeding in early pregnancy...

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you...

Go test !!!!!!  

Babydust & sticky vibes coming your way...  

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

TEST !!  TEST !!  TEST !!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Any News


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

oh, you have to test .... let us know    

Mollie


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks for all your replies!

just to let you know that i got a test today and am going to test 1st thing tomorrow morning - so will let u all know then!


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

just to let you know that i tested this morning and it was a BFP!    

going to ring the hospital this morning as i'm still spotting, will keep you all updated!


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

oh my god loulou, thats great news  to you, Im so happy for you.
let us know what they say about the spotting though, as I too have had that - but i'm only on cd23
lots of love and  
Tracey x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations, you must be thrilled to bits!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG that is wonderful news, keep us updated about the spotting.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations  

Spotting in early pregnancy is quite common.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

So happy for you...congratulations and enjoy the next 9 months and beyond.
Gossips.xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

fantastic, congrats 

lots of luv and sticky vibes

kim xxx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hurrah !! Congratulations to you and DH - you must be over the moon. 



Mollie xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

congratulations loulou! heres to a healthy pregnancy!  


sending you plenty of sticky glue! xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fantastic news!!

have a happy and healthy nine months!!

S
xx


----------



## loulouw (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks for all your messages  

just an update...

Still have the spotting but only in the mornings and its creamy pink. i phoned nhs direct yesterday and spoke to a midwife, she was very helpful and thinks it may be coming from my cervix and may be a result of being sensitive to all the hormone changes. i also went to the doctors today and they have booked me in for scan on Friday at the early pregnancy unit... will let you all know how i get on

Louise xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Congrats!  I'm so pleased for you!
Hope all goes well at your scan - keep us posted!  Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!
Love, luck and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------

